# Layout question-- cover or no cover



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Here is a question. 

With your layout that you have setup in your house, when you are not "running the trains"- do you cover your layout up with a protective cover to keep dust and pets out? Are there even covers made for layouts? Is this a dumb question? 

The only reason why I am asking is that I have full grown female cat, along with an 8 year old black lab. The black lab doesn't spend time downstairs but the cat does. 

Just thinking, what are your thoughts?


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

hoscale37 said:


> The only reason why I am asking is that I have full grown female cat, ...


I have 2 cats. During the day they don't seem interested in "exploring" the layout, but at night one of them does. I shut the door to the room at night. If you don't have the ability to shut off the room then you might need a cover, because they could chew on numerous items, some poisonous and some expensive.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a thin clear-plastic "tent" that is normally draped over our 4x8 HO layout. One side of the tent plastic is glued to a light aluminum bar that hooks onto the adjacent wall, about 3' above the layout surface. From there, the plastic drapes in the air, with the other edge of the plastic draping over the layout edge.

The whole thing is very crude/simple, and hooks / unhooks easily. I figure if it keeps out 90% of the dust, I'll be ahead of the game in the long run.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Dogs generally aren't a big problem but it's a much different story with cats.Engineering a cover isn't a bad idea and may be satisfying for a small layout but for a bigger layout,it may become much more complicated.And that's when you remember putting it on but what about when you forget it,and it'll likely happen.Closing the room to cats is also good but it may not be possible,and even then,someone may forget the door opened.

The best solution,in my mind,is to have the cats scared of the layout with some remotely operated loud device.It's important that the cats believe that the layout does it by itself so they must not see you when it happens.Cats are often stubborn so a few "treatments" may be necessary.Once they're convinced that the layout is a wicked place to be for them,they'll likely remember it for all their life and will not even want to be close to it.

I love cats but since my lady is allergic to them,I don't have any but had some in the past.So the layout is safe,but that's what I'd do if I had the problem and if failing,I'd get rid of the cats.It may seem harsh,but it doesn't hurt the cats...other than their emotions may be.


----------

